# Frabil VS. Clam?



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking to get a 1 man shanty. I have the old style (put the conduit together) 2 man Frabil and hate the set up of it. I'm looking at the specs and pics of the Frabil solo and the fishtrap pro. Any suggestions or problems? Just want some opinions before I buy! Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishtrap has a better cover material and is roomier. I looked at both and felt the FT had more quality.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish Trap is heavier and has lower verticle clearance. Gene, if you want, I can bring my Frabil 1 man over and you can check it out.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl, do you have the Ranger solo? Specs on it are 96x48x67"high and weight is 58lbs. The fishtrap pro is78x43x60"high and weighs 51lbs. The advantage I see on the Fishtrap is the front door so you don't have to lose the snow you piled on the flaps when ya need to step outside for nature calls. The extra room in the Frabile sounds nice tho. If you have the Solo I would like to see it. Looks like both units run the same price wise.

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. I have the Frabill Ultralight. I'm going to build a seat for it next week when I'm on vacation. It, I think weighs 38lb total, maybe less.

I never had a problem with wind getting under the flaps, even up at PI.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

the Frabill Ultralight isent so Ultralight in the snow i about killed my self draging that thing more than once when their was snow on the ice............mabey i just bring to much crap with me  i got some x-country skis that i am going to put on mine to see if it helps.....................jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I never had a problem with mine in the snow. Just rode on top of it. The skiis will work for it too.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, but Jim brings everything but the kitchen sink when he ventures out on the ice. His shanty becomes a snow plow. 

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you guys need a nice homemade one...way to much money spent on a shanty.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Carl I have the ultra light too. The best seat I have found is a coleman cooler. It fits perfectly side to side in the sled and makes for great safe storage for my vex's and buddy heater. Throw a couple of dry towels in so nothing can move around and your set. One other thing nice is when eye fishing with the seat at the back edge of the sled, I had no room to gaff fish. With the cooler I slide it far enought back so my feet are in the sled heater is just in front of sled (when needed) and vex is all the way at the front almost touching the tarpin my middle hole. Any ways try the cooler It makes it very versitile, and with a decent cushion under my not so small butt, I am comfy enough to fish all day.

Scott


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Scott. I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The fishtrap pro looks nice... my Dad has the voyager and when we go together its real nice but that thing just about takes 2 guys to deal with due to its size and weight.

Anyone fished in a pro? Did you think it had enough room or did it make you feel claustraphobic. Was there enough room for all the electronics and so on. 

tempting tempting tempting.....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Scott, What model cooler is that? Does Walmart or K-mart carry it? Thats a great idea. I've got an ultralite too.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

To be honest I don't know. I had a few laying in the shop and one fit. I would bet alot of coolers would fit. If I am near the shop I'll check on make and size.

Scott


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Im super-hyped up....just talked to the manager at the Gander Mountain down the street and they are ordering a 2005 model Fish trap Pro for me.

I cant wait to get my hands on it!

Has anyone gotten the In-Fisherman 2005 Ice annual yet? Its an awesome read! Theres an article in there on some modifications some people have made to their shanties. It really makes you think, ya know? I got some good ideas I think. I wont get the shanty for a couple weeks but thats ok. Unless we get good ice by then, then ill be mad.  

I looked all over for a Pro but I couldnt find one anywhere around here. (NE Ohio) 

I dont know if i didnt look hard enough, but none of the dealers on clams website within 80 miles of me had any (theyre all gander Mountains). Lester ATV still could beat the price Im gonna pay by a bit but its too far of a drive for me.


----------

